# Cherub Thanks



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

Just wanted to say big thanks. I have to admit that, as a relative newbie, I was a tad worried shelling out a relatively large amount for my Fracino Cherub as a replacement machine. However, thanks to a good steer from fatboyslim I got, and continue to get, a service difficult to find these days from Peter at espressounderground.co.uk

It is reassuring to find someone who is genuinely interested in making sure the customer enjoys the end product and is not just after your dosh. Good honest and professional advice. I was a little hesitant but a quick call gave me the reassurance and confidence to go ahead. He simply oozes 'trust'!

Many thanks to you both.

PS. Patience is paying off and I think I'm slowly getting to grips with the Cherub and really enjoying my coffee.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I second that! Excellent machine from Cherub and a great service from Peter at Espresso Underground.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm really glad you found Peter as helpful as I did. He is a genuinely good chap. I love my cherub very much and I'm sure all new owners will come to love theirs' as well.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------

